# Attack Minnows were the go today, does anyone else use em



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Went out for the super early this morning. Hit the water at 8 AM. Trolled a sx48 around for a while, then chucked sps (3" minnows) around for ages, at all the likely spots, all for nothing.
I put on an Attack Minnow in a gold and black and started trolling. Straight away a 40cm flatty. After dealing with that on the paddle back picked up a 45cm silver trevally. That fish fought hard, I thought I had something bigger ! Do many other forum members use em, as I havent used them much, but when I do they seem to work good !  
( sorry no photos today, yesterday I lost a good fish, the only one I caught, trying to get a watershot, so I didnt take the cam today.)


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Goes to show that if something isn't working then you should change the method of attack :roll: :wink:

What do the attack minnows look like/what size are they breambo? It must be good having your local spot and methods down pat so when they a lure doesn't provide after a little while you know you can confidently change your approach/lure rather than just where you're fishing.

Least you ended up with some fish - trevally always seem to punch above their weight don't they! I had one on the other day and called it for the fish of the day...it ended up being probably the smallest thing i caught...


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

ATTACK MINNOWS..... woo bloody hoo, they sound impressive... :shock:

sorry never heard of them! :?

and what's doing with the 2 yaks? has yours sprouted an offspring?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

They are a popular lure with bream enthusiast as I scored mine from breammaster. They are about 50mm and 7-8 g at a guess. (I'll check the dimensions later).
They have a nice action that starts immediately the lure moves. I have a orange and red one and the one in the photo. They are Australian made. 8)


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

The other Espri belongs to another bloke who comes out a fair bit. We always have a good laugh, especially when we dont catch anything. I have told him about AKFF, I will tell him again. :lol:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

they look a lot like a RMG scorpion. Have you tried those out there breambo?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I got this from the internet

Attack Minnows:

What initially started as a home business for Victorian Dan McGrath back in 1994 has produced one of the best Bream lures on the Australian market. Initially Dan began manufacturing lures with an old friend, where they made two different models. They each went their own way later and took one model with them. Dan took what is now the Attack Minnow whilst his friend took the model which grew into the Merlin range of lures. With this type of heritage the quality of Dan's lures is very high. He is happy to keep the business as a home based business, so that he can maintain the same level of quality for all his products.

The Attack minnow is a 5cm shallow diving lure with a tight action which is maintained even at the lowest of speeds. A small amount of body roll compliments the action to give the Bream angler an excellent all-round casting lure. A quick look through "How to Catch Bream on Lures and Flies" will show picture after picture of huge Bream taken on one of Dan's minnows. Top selling colours include the Yellow Tiger/Red Scale (3), Yellow Tiger/Green Scale (4), Pink and Mauve Tiger (8), Gold Tiger (17) and the Silver Tiger (18). All Attack minnows are hand tuned by Dan before being packaged


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I love scorpions of all sizes. I have a 150 mm Scorpion cant wait to catch something on that one ! Heres an old post on scorpions. I think Rawprawn and Scott got me onto em. http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2519


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I use them but have had far more luck with Flathead than Bream. Best colour for me has been the yellow tiger red scale. And I get mine from Breammaster.

Chris


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Attacks have been one of my favourite estuary lures for years. I always try to have a few in tiger, pink and mauve.

They have caught me more whiting than anything else and also take plenty of flathead, bream etc.

Was a little upset recently when I lost my last mauve one. Can't seem to find any more. 

Rob


----------



## tasyakker (Jun 27, 2006)

breambo, I use them a bit but have had trouble buying them locally so I've just bought 16 secondhand ones for $5 each.
might try breammaster for a few I still cant get though.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

hi breambo
good lures been around a long time. get mine from milan at pro catch $9.50 .
see ya tommy


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Hammerhead what color attack minnow do whiting find irresistable and what areas do you fish? Do you troll them or cast and retrieve?

God I love this forum, where else would a fellow fisherman give you the inside word :wink:

Congrats on some more fine fish Breambo!!!

Go club _*ESPRI*_ :idea: :idea: :idea:

Milt,


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

I bought a few from breammaster but haven't tried them yet. How do they go on bass?


----------



## Nic (Dec 11, 2005)

Breambo,
Do use those and the SX-48's out in the open water?


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Nic,
I wouldnt say open water, but its an open surf beach, with banks and reef about 4-6 feet deep at the shallowest on high tide. (i hope that made sense :? )


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Exactly the same type of lure as the halco scorpion.
Of which i have a few.










The scorpion is about 1.50 cheaper.


----------



## dave g (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Guys, now I might be showing my age here but I can't believe many of you guys have never heard of Attacks! In the early 90's I was in the tackle game & the parramatta river was our backyard. Bream spinning was just beginning in earnest & we trialled lots of colours of attacks for Dan McGrath. One which stood out as a fish killer was black/gold CD ( pic below ) I came up with the colour pattern & it soon became a production colour. The other "hot" colour was the " fine green tiger " pic below. Now we did throw these all over not just the parra. with the same results " outstanding " All black was a great colour also ( the little bloke below shows his scars from many a narly bream ) On the odd day a flouro pink would get them going if things were a tad slow. So, if you haven't got any in your tackle box do yourself a favour & get a hold of a few! Lots of other species too! jew, trevally, trout etc. While I'm here I might just ask if any of you guys has or knows of a Tempo in grey for sale?? no electric.
Nice to be here


----------



## dave g (Sep 8, 2006)

further to the last post. here are a few colour options of attacks. Some are 1 offs, all work!!!


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Great little collection there mate. Some of the rare ones look good to me.


----------

